# Ruperra Castle - Caerphilly



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well this is our first post on here so I hope it goes well!!

We found out no so long ago on here that we live not far from this very hidden away secret castle that is 'Ruperra Castle' Thanks for this little find it was interesting. 

Ruperra Castle was built in 1626 by Sir Thomas Morgan, who was knighted by King James 1st. It was a typical Jacobean courtier’s house, an example of the ‘Great Rebuilding’ of the 16th and 17th Centuries. King Charles 1st stayed there in 1645 raising support after the Battle of Naseby.

After being destroyed by fire in 1785 the castle was rebuilt and the original gables replaced by battlements. In 1875 Captain Godfrey Charles Morgan, of the Charge of the Light Brigade fame became Lord Tredegar and during the 19th Century the eldest son of the Tredegar family lived at Ruperra which saw its heyday as a great Victorian country estate with historic gardens and parklands. In the 1920s many repairs were done but then Tredegar fortunes declined. In 1941 the Castle was once again destroyed by fire when British troops were billeted there. After the War the estate was sold as a farm. The castle has stood, a ‘romantic ruin’ overgrown with vegetation and deteriorating for over 50 years. 

As it is today the castle still stands, not much of it mind but the surrounding house and stables are still there but have been battered by vandals. Whether or not the castle will be taken over by the forrestry only time will tell.

We visited in the snow and it was one hell of a walk to get to the caste!! We were knackered by the time we got there but I think it was worth it...



dscf0040 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr




[/url] dscf0036 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0034 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0027 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0029 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0022 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0021 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0020 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0030 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] dscf0042 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSCF0043 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSCF0039 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr[/IMG]




DSCF0045 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

Thats it folks, let me know what you think


----------



## evilnoodle (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent stuff. I wouldn't mind a peep at this place


----------



## vplus-2008 (Feb 5, 2011)

This place looks awsome, I think I might go and have a look on the weekend


----------

